# Droid Incredible....not so much!



## Strynbean (Mar 11, 2011)

So, I thought I made a great choice when I purchased my HTC Droid Incredible back in January.

Well, maybe not.

The battery life is horrible, but it was an easy fix. I just bought a bigger battery. Of course, there is not protective case that will fit it now.

Now I am having an issue with the phone memory. It keeps telling me that my phone memory is almost full. How could that be? I really don't have that much stuff on it.

So, after Googling around, it appears that the HTC Sense mail seems to be causing the problem, great, so I switched to K-9.

I am still getting the message. I am afraid my phone is going to brick!

Anyone out there have a clue what else I can do? I have cleared caches, deleted emails and texts and uninstalled aps that I don't use (I don't really have that many!) and moved anything I could to my SD card.

This is very very frustrating. If I had known about this problem, I would have gotten the Droid X!


----------



## Camisado (Feb 2, 2011)

Did you root your phone?


----------



## Strynbean (Mar 11, 2011)

No. I have read the steps to do it, but I am afraid I will screw it up.


----------



## Camisado (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I would check some HTC forums and see if anyone else has this issue, or take it to a Verizon store. You can also restore your phone to factory settings, everything will be erased, so make sure to save your important stuff to a computer first


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Is it still under warranty if yes I would recommend sending it back for repairs.


----------

